# There IS an Anti-Perspirant for the Scalp (Hyperhidrosis)



## Bella_Atl (Jun 26, 2010)

And Certain Dri is one of them.  There is also Drysol an antiperspirant that can also be used on the scalp.  The condition is called "head sweating" or head or facial hyperhidrosis.

You can use an antiperspirant for it or you can get a doctor's perscription.

For people that suffer from hyperhidrosis it can be very embarrassing and depressing. 

 "_It is even worse if the sweat emits a foul odor that everyone hates. Usually, the affected areas are the face, neck and the scalp. When there is sweating in the scalp, your hair will appear to be dirty and oily. Head sweatingis medically termed as hyperhidrosis and it is the most inconvenient part of the body that sweats because it leaves a negative impact on your interactions with other people._
_This is something that you can’t do away with because it is the nervous system that controls the hyperactivity. To solve this problem, here are some tips for you to take action:_
_·     Experts recommend that the best treatment to adopt is the power of relaxation which is a natural remedy with zero risk. You can’t control the movement of your nervous system but you can do something to control its over-active malfunctioning by staying calm all the time. This way, anything that triggers its super-sensitivity to be hyper-active can be prevented._

_·     Control your diet especially foods that are rich in cholesterol that agitates your over-active sweat glands. You will notice that when you eat a lot of fatty foods, you perspire easily. Prefer menus that are rich in nutrients that will not only prevent head sweatingbut will also keep you healthy._

_·     Use of *antiperspirants* and prescription drugs._

_·     Botox treatment and sweat glands surgery._

_·     Surgical procedure known as endoscopic thoracic sympathectomy or ETS."_​ 
http://www.headsweatingcure.com/head-sweating/head-sweating

http://www.fitness-equipment-health.com/causes_of_excessive_head_sweating.html

http://www.prevent-sweating.com/blog/stop-head-sweating-with-hydrosal-gel.

http://www.phobias-help.com/anxiety_sweating_articles/drysol_antiperspirant.html

Really ladies? Come on now.


----------



## Bella_Atl (Jun 26, 2010)

"For scalp - Apply *Certain Dri Solution* evenly to the scalp. Let the alcohol evaporate, leaving a thin film on the skin. Wear a plastic shower cap to keep the medicine from being rubbed off during sleep."

Link: http://www.drugs.com/cdi/certain-dri-solution.html#ixzz0s0UZO6w3


Thanks Amerika I was looking for that.


----------



## brownelovely (Jun 26, 2010)

Learn something new everyday. LHCF is so resourceful.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow.  A real condition that is treated with, omgosh, deodorant?

Take that.  Take that.     Take that.

(For all those 'Extra' posters)

This board is just too much sometimes - some people have legitimate concerns and it is not ALL about growing long hairsesses......


----------



## Bnster (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info, my BF face get drenched when it is hot. It must be this. Going to research on this hyperhidrosis and Certain Dri Solution. Didn't think there was a solution to this, I'll make him go to the doctor too.


----------



## Bella_Atl (Jun 26, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wow. A real condition that is treated with, omgosh, deodorant?
> 
> Take that. Take that. Take that.
> 
> ...


 
Certain Dri is an antiperspirant for the scalp.  I give props to the OP.  She didn't respond to any of the rudeness.  Even though she was 100% correct.  

LHCF would have had to suspended my account indefinitely.

I have a guy friend that sweats like crazy too.  His hair is always wet. He's really self conscious too. I think he puts corn starch in his hair or something like that.  I have to tell him about Certain Dri, and Drysol too.  I learned something today.


----------



## pinayprincess (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, ladies.


----------



## pinayprincess (Jun 28, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This board is just too much sometimes - some people have legitimate concerns and it is not ALL about growing long hairsesses......


 

Just wanted to say thank you for this.  I reached my hair length and hair condition goals three years ago, partially with the help of this board. 

I think *Bruce Lee* said it best: 

_"Absorb what is useful, discard what is not, and add to it what is uniquely your own."_


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jun 28, 2010)

pinayprincess said:


> I think *Bruce Lee* said it best:
> 
> _"Absorb what is useful, discard what is not, and add to it what is uniquely your own."_



Very well said! And yes I agree sometimes the responses to legitimate threads can be incredibly annoying. I suspect the majority of those women are too old to be acting so immature. 

Even though I don't suffer from scalp sweating I always enjoy reading threads like this and learning something new, never know when I'll have the pleasure of passing on useful information.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 26, 2013)

Sage is also known to be very effective. HTH!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 2, 2013)

Certain dri is TRUTH! I have always had a prob w perspiring in my scalp and on my face, esp., my nose... So annoying. And it makes having natural straightened hair a major hassle.

Well, I bought certain dri and applied it to my forehead, nose, upper lip and back of my neck. I have basically had a 'dri' face the last few days. Which is saying a lot bcs I am in Houston and we have had 105 degree days, here.

This is a miracle for me, really. I hate having an oily face and this has helped after only a few days. Now, I am not sure how my scalp is doing because I didn't apply it there (which is recommended) and I have been wearing a natural bun and curly do's.  I am optimistic that it will work wonderfully! I won't straighten for a few months, so I will report back.

HTH someone like me who actually considered Botox injections to combat this annoyance.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jul 2, 2013)

I promise I'm not trying to be a troll. I'm just curious.
In this day and age, everything seems to be bad for health in one way or another. But when I learned about the toxicity of aluminum chloride (the active ingredient in Certain Dri) and other metallic salts in antiperspirants, I stopped using them. If antiperspirant applied to underarms has been linked to everything from cancer to Alzheimer's to hormone disruption; and is a known neurotoxin, how much stronger might the effects be when applied to the scalp/head?
If the chances of complication were even 1% I'd certainly hate to be that 1 out of 100 for applying it to my scalp. Is it worth it?

via LHCF App


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 3, 2013)

^To each her own.

"shrugs"

Another few days of success - our temps have been off the charts! I sat outside for four hours yesterday and barely produced a sheen.  _Really _wish I had tried this sooner...


----------

